# Looking For A Mig Welder



## pjf134 (Mar 21, 2016)

I am looking for a mig welder and the specs I am looking at are:
110
thin metal to 3/16 maybe
able to use spool gun on if I need too
looking for portable welder thats why the 110
I have others welders, but not too portable
I want to buy parts easy for it if needed so brand name
I would like a low price as I will not be using that often
lowest price at weld shop for Lincoln or Miller is over $750 without tank and spool gun
A 75/25 40cu/ft tank and filled is $146 and $21 for refill so not too bad on that straight Argon is almost the same price
I was looking at Hobart 140 for example, do not know anything about this one
I hear that box store name brands will work as they are almost as good as welder supply ones
I am just going to use at home since I am retired and on things like car body and hobby stuff
In my opion a hobby welder should not cost a $1000 for a setup
Any help would be helpfull to me or advice on different models
Paul


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 21, 2016)

Paul, 
Your expectations of a 110v mig w/ spool gun are unrealistic for the whole shebang under 1k. You might consider a larger used machine as you stated you where going to use it at home. Thats a lot to invest in a small machine that you might end up outgrowing. I'm partial to Miller but Lincoln, Hobart and several name brand machines have proven themselves over the years. Many machine manufactures offer duel voltage but I really believe you would benefit from nothing smaller than 200 amp/240v.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a Hobart Handler 140, which I really like. It will work well off a 15 amp plug if you aren't running at maximum.

If you are serious about adding a spool gun, consider a Miller in that size range. From what I read, the Hobart needs an intermediate control box to run a spool gun. This adds to the cost.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 22, 2016)

small hobarts are not to bad using shielded wire..

the small 220volt 
 box is good for 1/4" w gas


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 22, 2016)

I borrowed  a Hobart 140 here on the island to build my gates. Ran .024 with gas and it performed very well. The enclosure had some cheap plastic hardware, but other than that I liked it. Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 22, 2016)

i have a lincoln SP125 (110v @20amps supply) that has been excellent over it's lifetime.
i use it as a dedicated stainless machine for repairing and constructing safety guards for meat processing machinery 
i run .030" 309L and tri-mix (90%helium, 7.5%argon, 2.5%CO2)
i have used the same set up to weld mild steels as well.
the welder works very well on a 20 amp circuit- i can get spray transfer from the little machine!


----------



## TommyD (Mar 22, 2016)

Look at some of the welding sites for some direction.

What you are looking for is gonna be pricey, the spool guns aren't all that cheap. On some of these sites I have seen people posting about they hopped up Harbor Fright welders with a simple procedure and are liking them. I have a 110v and a 220v Harbor Fright welders and have been happy with them, so far. I haven't used Millers (yet, we have them at the skool waiting to be hooked up), Lincolns or Hobarts to compare them to though.

Even the migs I see on CL are going for crazy money used. We just surplussed a SyncroWave 250 and a 350 to State surplus auction, see if your state has an auction site to auction off surplus goods. Our 2 welders were gently used and good deals CAN be found at these sites.


----------



## pjf134 (Mar 28, 2016)

Update,
  I wound up getting a Lincoln 140C mig and a Argon/Co2 tank after some research. The C model had a better heat range selection and was a better price than a 140. The total price was $680 for the welder and 146 for the tank without tax. The spool gun will cost about $220 without the Argon tank which is about $145. Refills are about $21 without tax and will never be charged for anything else as long I take it back to the same stores that handle the refill, which have 4 stores and been around for a long time as I have dealt with them since 1971. I still think it is a lot for a hobby welder, but better than the HF models I assume. Next task is to try it out and I do have some projects waiting after I do some practice welds first.
Paul


----------



## toolman147 (Apr 19, 2016)

Check out the Miller 211.  I have one and love it. The newer one is even smaller than mine and more portable.  It welds on both 120/240 V and has served me well.  I have a spool gun for it that I have used for welding aluminum.  It's a little more $ than the 140A class welders, but it will give you a lot for your money and may become the only mig you need.
Good Luck!


----------



## Smithdoor (Jul 28, 2016)

I just found one cost me $93.00 works great it is only uses E71T-gs
FYI on all 120 volt welder they all will flip the breaker from time to time see
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/welding-machine-for-under-100-00-with-shipping.48993/
If you close to HF they have a parking lot same for a small 90 amp for $87.00 just got the add.
I had a miller 120 volt  20 years and it flip the breaker too.
On the machine I have I found a good setting that does not trip the break (Max 1 speed 4.5).
I do like not having to use 240 volt buying and dragging cord of a large machine is not fun and just try dragging the bottle too not fun.

Dave



pjf134 said:


> I am looking for a mig welder and the specs I am looking at are:
> 110
> thin metal to 3/16 maybe
> able to use spool gun on if I need too
> ...


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a Miller 140 and I originally bought the spool gun with it. My advise is to NOT buy the spool gun for use with the 140 machine. It simply does not have the power need to make a decent bead on aluminum thicker than maybe 1/16". I ended up selling the spool gun. Eventually I bought a tig for welding aluminum.

We had a Miller 251 at work with the spool gun that I burned miles of wire with (well, almost). A spool gun is great if everything is working but a real PIA when things are a little off.


----------



## coherent (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll second the Millers. I have a Millermatic" 141 welder with the autoset feature. I've owned a small lincoln, and a small craftsman personally and used a few others but for a small welder the Miller is the easiest to use and creates the best weld of any I have tried. Great with thin materials and heaver stuff too. I've been happy using an argon mix and also without gas using flux core wire for outdoor stuff that you're not as picky about. Get a good auto helmet while you're at it, you'll never look back.


----------



## Joncooey (Oct 9, 2016)

Hobart


----------



## coherent (Oct 11, 2016)

Groundhog said:


> My advise is to NOT buy the spool gun for use with the 140 machine. I ended up selling the spool gun. Eventually I bought a tig for welding aluminum.



Do yourself a favor if you want to work with aluminum and get a tig machine. I've played around with mig and Ox/Ac for aluminum and although you can make it work, results are mixed and effort/time levels can be high. You don't have to spend thousands on a Tig if you're willing to go with one of the more popular imports  (or a used lincoln or miller) . Most will run on both 110 and 220 and allow TIG and stick. I got myself an AHP 200X a while back and am really pleased with the results I've been able to achieve with aluminum, stainless, mild steel and even some tig brazing joining copper to steel. Only change between metal types is settings on the machine and different filler rods.  Makes life much easier.


----------

